#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  PG diploma in industrial safety and environmental management (PGDISEM) at NITIE

## faadoo.abhinav

National Institute of Industrial Engineering (NITIE), Mumbai offers Postgraduate diploma in industrial safety and environmental management (PGDISEM) *

Eligibility:* Engineering/technology graduates in any branch with first class (relaxable by 5% in case of SC/ST/PD                    candidates) and with valid CAT (common admission test) score.  Few seats are available for sponsored candidates. 

Sponsored candidates  must be from reputed industrial organisations/ academic institutions.  Candidates applying under the sponsorship category should also fill the  sponsorship form and CAT is not required 


*
How to apply:* Visit www.nitie.edu for online application form and more details
*
Last date to apply:* December 17, 2012

Source: HTeducation





  Similar Threads: Safety Lifecycle Management In The Process Industries lecture pdf Environmental Management Capacity Building (EMCB) Projects,Environmental-engineering- CHALLENGES IN ENVIRONMENTAL MANAGEMENT in environmental engineering  pdf download PG diploma in international business management at Fore school of management PG Diploma in Management (finance) at Lal Bahadur Shastri Institute of Management

----------

